# New Roamio - First Lock up!



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

32 hours later, my first Roamio Pro lock up. I hope this is a one time thing...

No Tuning Adapter connected

Things the Roamio was doing at the time of the lock up:

Recording 5 HD channels, and transfering 1 hd program from a Premier XL4 to the new Roamio. 

The lockup froze the screen for 13 seconds, then automatically rebooted itself and continued the recordings. The Room to Room transfer needed to be restarted manually.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Seems like a good idea to report them...

My first lockup and reboot was after I entered my Pandora for the first time. I entered my authentication and got a black screen. I hit a few buttons and waited because I knew it about to... then Roamio rebooted.

Recently added a slider remote, maybe it's related.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, this is bad news, but I guess we could have assumed it will happen on occasion. Rebooting or lockups were so rare on my Premiere, I just hope it is at least as stable. It is so much faster that I actually enjoy using it instead of feeling like I am fighting it every time I pick up the remote.

If TiVo were smart, they would have the units "phone home" on crash recovery with any pertinent information. It might already.


----------



## JCB8 (Sep 1, 2013)

Two lockup and reboots this morning when trying to start Pandora -- yesterday Pandora worked fine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder if the Roamio will get the same Fall update slated for the Premiere and Mini? The Roamio has all the features but could probably benefit from a couple more months of stability improvements.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I tried out Pandora yesterday on my Roamio Pro without any issues. I activated it online but I only played music for about 15 minutes after that.

I was having a network dropout issue but so far it hasn't cropped up since switching to a non green gigabit switch.


----------

